# Sadie my heart dog 4 years at the bridge



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Sadie Babe i had to do your tribute early as we are going away in the caravan today and you know I will never ever forget you .I wish you were coming away with me as well as you loved the caravan

My Sadie babe its 4 years you have been at the bridge on the 25th July I just wish I could pay you a visit to make sure you’re ok.

I miss you so much they say time heals but with you it does not I don’t think I will ever get over losing you I miss you so much it really hurts I think of you every day not one day goes past that I don’t think about you.

I just wish I knew why you left so suddenly I think I may know why as your best friend Meggie Peg was calling you from the bridge she also missed you and wanted you to be with her again.
You loved Meg so much and I know it broke your heart like it did mine when I lost you.

I have some very good memories of you which I will always treasure and keep close to my heart.

My Sadie Babe there will never ever be another dog like you I will love you always and you are my true heart dog.

I would have added photo’s of you but the site would not let me kept saying file upload failed  maybe i can add some when i get home if the site is working ok.

Sweet dreams Sadie and i love you very much.



They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hugs, I know how hard these days are. Glad you have such beautiful memories.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your Sadie, cherish the memories of your sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful tribute to your Sadie girl. It is hard, these heart dogs no matter when they left you do not remember them because you do not forget them, they are in your thoughts and your heart every day like they never left.
It is beautiful poem you write there, don't know is it true they say there is no time dimension on the other side, it makes easier for them to wait.
Run softly sweet Sadie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Sadie

You are so loved!! 
Please have a great time playing with my Smooch and Snobear!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hugs to you. These anniversaries can be so sad. I hope you are able to smile through the tears as you think of Sadie and the wonderful memories you made together. 

Enjoy your caravan trip...I'm sure you'll see signs from Sadie along the way, letting you know that she's still with you.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Hugs to you Maggie. Sadie and Meg are together and probably having a chuckle over all Charlie's silly antics. Have a good time and post some pictures of your holiday!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Another special tribute to Sadie Maggie, she went to the bridge 4 months before my Ginny - perhaps they will have met up and swapped stories - Ginny loved going away in the caravan too.

These anniversaries are so very hard for us that are left behind to cope with - but I think it is only because they bury themselves so deep within our hearts that is why it hurts so much. Although there will be tears remembering your girls, I hope that you can also remember them with a smile and the good life they had with you

Sadie and Meg will always be beside you and Ray and watching over Charlie, Daisy and Blarney

HIGH ON WHISPERED WINGS I FLY
A RADIANT STAR, I LIGHT THE SKY

TOWARDS THE SUN I SOAR SO FREE,
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW FOLLOWS ME.

I PULSATE THROUGH YOUR VERY SOUL,
AND IN MY PAWS YOUR HEART I HOLD.

THE DAY WILL COME WHEN YOU'LL FLY TOO,
I'LL BE HERE THEN TO WELCOME YOU.

UNTIL THE TIME WE MEET AGAIN,
I WON'T JOURNEY FAR MY FRIEND

FOR IN YOUR LOVE, I LIVE SO FREE
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW GUIDING ME. (ANON)


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I understand your pain. This anniversaries are definitely difficult, I'm so sorry for your aching heart. It's the same for us with our Golda that left for the bridge 4/7/2007. Their memories will forever remain etched in our hearts. I know that Sadie and our Golda and now Di are playing at the bridge.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Another year and another anniversary. As you say though Maggie, there isnt a day goes by that you don't think of her. It doesn't take a special day to bring her to mind does it? She is always there and in your heart forever.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She will be with you in spirit, in your heart. They alwasy are. But how grand it would be to be able to feel their warm, slobbery tongue, bury your face in their fur, look into those gentle eyes. Dang, anniversaries are had.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

On Bama's birthday every year I think of sweet Sadie. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone it was very hard been away and thinking of Sadie but we went to her favorite place on the 25th July so i had good thoughts of my Sadie Babe but i miss her so much it really hurts so much.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

magiclover said:


> Hugs to you Maggie. Sadie and Meg are together and probably having a chuckle over all Charlie's silly antics. Have a good time and post some pictures of your holiday!


Charlie didn't let me down she was naughty :uhoh:


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful pics of Sadie and Meg Maggie. Hector and I send hugs xx


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> Charlie didn't let me down she was naughty :uhoh:


Glad to know she was her true self. We expect a full report! :


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

magiclover said:


> Glad to know she was her true self. We expect a full report! :


I will do one soon but i don't really know where to start :uhoh:


----------

